# 2010 FP3 Force/Rival



## Rocket-Sauce (Nov 9, 2005)

Any excuse to show off my new baby. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Size 59.5


----------



## proy (Sep 7, 2004)

Very nice. Congrats.:thumbsup:


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

congrats how's it ride?!?!


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Looks great! What kind of wheels are those? Do you know the weight? Does the new paint scheme show off any carbon weave?

More pics please!


----------



## shachah7 (Dec 2, 2008)

Good looking bike mate... i reckon the 09 models look better though.


----------



## Rocket-Sauce (Nov 9, 2005)

danielc said:


> Looks great! What kind of wheels are those? Do you know the weight? Does the new paint scheme show off any carbon weave?
> 
> More pics please!


Thanks!
The wheels are GT branded Hadley hubs laced to Open Pros. The Hadleys are very similar to Chris King hubs, and are very very nice. I had to machine a spacer to turn re-space the rear from 135 to 130. These are my training wheels complete with 700x28 Specialized Armadillos. Still, they are not as heavy as I expected at 1700 grams. 

As pictured, the bike is 17.5 pounds. 

All the black sections on the frame are bare carbon.


----------



## Rocket-Sauce (Nov 9, 2005)

foofighter said:


> congrats how's it ride?!?!


Like a dream. Compared to my previous ride, a 2007 Galileo (which I love), it is a bit lighter, a bit stiffer, and a bit smoother.


----------



## Rocket-Sauce (Nov 9, 2005)

shachah7 said:


> Good looking bike mate... i reckon the 09 models look better though.


Agreed, but I couldn't find any 09 in my size except in pink.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats :thumbsup: Cool bike.

Understood that it was built as the same geometry as the Prince. Did you have the chance to try both and compare?


----------



## Rocket-Sauce (Nov 9, 2005)

I actually bought it without testing it at all. Not many 59.5 bikes in stock. I knew it would fit because my old bike is also a Pinarello with identical geo (2007 Galileo).


----------



## huguest (Mar 2, 2010)

Very nice bike! Do you like it? I just picked mine up a few hours ago, can't wait to ride it! It has RED crank, cassette, chain and derailleurs. It is a little heavier than I expected (~18.5 lbs) but it looks great!.


----------



## NTA (Apr 4, 2010)

My 2010 FP3


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Is this really a nice bike? It looks like a very aggressive ride. How comfortable is it? I saw it at CC and was thinking about getting one. The one they have on CC is a PINARELLO FP3/SRAM FORCE for $2899! 

I'm in the market for a new bike preferably carbon. I know the Pinarello has been around for years and is a well know bike manufacturer. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

Wicked2006 said:


> Is this really a nice bike? It looks like a very aggressive ride. How comfortable is it? I saw it at CC and was thinking about getting one. The one they have on CC is a PINARELLO FP3/SRAM FORCE for $2899!
> 
> I'm in the market for a new bike preferably carbon. I know the Pinarello has been around for years and is a well know bike manufacturer. Any help would be appreciated.


Yes, Pinarello has been around for decades and has been known to make great bikes. However, there are also many great bike manufacturers in the market today. Generally, carbon fibre frames will provide you with the comfort, however, the geometry is very subjective to individual. I would suggest that you test ride the FP3 and judge it for yourself.

I must say that the price you quoted is very attractive for a FP3 complete bike.


----------



## Rocket-Sauce (Nov 9, 2005)

Wicked2006 said:


> Is this really a nice bike? It looks like a very aggressive ride. How comfortable is it? I saw it at CC and was thinking about getting one. The one they have on CC is a PINARELLO FP3/SRAM FORCE for $2899!
> 
> I'm in the market for a new bike preferably carbon. I know the Pinarello has been around for years and is a well know bike manufacturer. Any help would be appreciated.



While its geometry is by no means "plush bike" territory, it is also not a beat-you-up crit bike. It is designed for all day aggressive riding. I have put in some 6+ hour days and felt great. Love it. 

FWIW, Bicycling Magazine has named a Pinarello "Bike of the Year" 2006, '07, '08, '09, and '10. They all share the same basic geometry. 

Plus even though the biggest magazine in cycling is always giving rave reviews, it is still uncommon enough to be very cool.


----------

